# what the heck?! EWCM after ovulation.. I'm 5/6 dpo..



## taylorxx

Okay what the heck?! I'm 5/6 dpo, I know this because I had a temp dip the day before ovulation and it shot up the next day and has stayed up. Today it even went down .2/3 degrees. I had pretty bad cramps too the day of and still have dull cramps/twinges ever since. 

I've had a lot of creamy white lotiony CM ever since I o'd and even today. Now it's 9PM and I just noticed I have a lot of EWCM. I've only been TTC for one month and have never had this happen before.

Am I ovulating again?! Or is this is a sign of pregnancy? I've had other signs and my cervix has been high and soft/medium. My bbs have had a deep pain as well. I would BD now but my SO is out of town... :(




I'm very confused... opinions please?!


----------



## Tina Bee

Do you use opks to confirm ovulation?


----------



## taylorxx

Nope. :/ I wish I would have now... I really believe that I ovulated this past Sunday or Monday. I always have cramps when I do and I had EWCM then too. I had a pretty big temp rise on Monday. My bbs have been sore since "2dpo" and they are never sore, especially *before* ovulation. I have pretty short cycles and I ovulate around CD 11-13. This is why I am so confused.. 

I have no idea what's going on or why this would happen. Do you think it would be too late to do an opk test tomorrow? I've never done them before because this is my first month TTC. I can't go right now or else I would.


----------



## taylorxx

Well this is weird....

It's gone now and back to creamy. There was like a lot of it for a short amount of time and it just went back to how it's been... very odd. Now it seems to be tinted pink. Roughly 6 dpo sounds too early for implantation......


Has this happened to anybody else? I've been googling like a mad person and have read that it can happen due to a surge of estrogen. This is so confusing lol


----------



## lucy_lu10

From what I've read, it's a good pregnancy sign! Roughly a week after ovulation, your body starts to thicken the uterine wall in preparation for implantation. This thickening increases the amount of CM and it's often thick, creamy, and abundant. Hope that's what it is for you!! I know I had this from about 7-9dpo and now I'm on 10dpo with a possible :bfp: Good luck!!


----------



## Sweetbusymom

I experienced the exact same thing today!!! I'm at day 23 in my cycle and had EWCM stretchy and clear!! I'm thinking it's too late to be ovulating?!! I just don't know I'm so confused because I usually ovulate around day 13 or 14...so the question is: ovulation or impending af?!!! Uggghhhh idk!!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Around 3 to 6 dpo you will have what is called an after ovulation estrogen surge. Extra estrogen creates EWCM. This is very normal. I would bd just in case your are ovulating late. It is also possible to ovulate within a week of the first ovulation again causing EWCM. Good luck!


----------



## taylorxx

Woww I posted this thread a long time ago. Come to find out I get ewcm in the TWW every cycle lol. Thanks for answering though


----------

